# Why Aeroplanes are better than women.



## plan_D (Jun 28, 2005)

Why Aeroplanes Are Better Than Women 

Aeroplanes can be turned on by a flick of a switch. 

An aeroplane’s thrust to weight ratio is higher. 

An aeroplane does not get mad if you "touch and go." 

An aeroplane does not object to a pre-light inspection. 

Aeroplanes come with manuals. 

Aeroplanes have strict weight and balance limits. 

You can fly an aeroplane any time of the month. 

Aeroplanes like to do it inverted. 

Aeroplanes don't come with in-laws. 

Aeroplanes don't whine unless something is really wrong. 

Aeroplanes don't care about how many other aeroplanes you have flown. 

When flying, you and your aeroplane both arrive at the same time. 

Aeroplanes don't mind if you look at other aeroplanes. 

Aeroplanes don't mind if you buy aeroplane magazines. 

Aeroplanes don't mind if you rent another aeroplane. 

It's OK to use tie-downs on your aeroplane. 

*An aeroplane will kill you quickly... a woman takes her time*


----------



## evangilder (Jun 28, 2005)

That's classic!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

Those are great, very good!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 28, 2005)

i like 'em.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 28, 2005)

Hehehe


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

Anybody else got any good aviation jokes.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 28, 2005)

Aeroplanes dont nag u night and day about picking up ur damn dirty laundry off the freakin floor........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

Very true, very true.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 28, 2005)

Jeez les, Im only 15 and I dont have a wife but I still pick up the dirty washing from the floor


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah until you become married and then it automatically becomes instinct that it is in her job description. But that does not last for long either....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 28, 2005)

U take em off, go in the shower. Get out of shower. Wife Yells......

"Your such a slob."

U smack wife in head, pick up dirty underwear...


----------



## evangilder (Jun 28, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Jeez les, Im only 15 and I dont have a wife but I still pick up the dirty washing from the floor



That's because your mom tells you to do it!  One way or the other, someone will tell you if you don't!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeap pretty much, LOL!


----------



## Crippen (Jun 29, 2005)

Yer but lads you seem to love the ladies so much..... you just can't resists them.... even threads dedecated to them.
Just learn to accept your love for them .


----------



## evangilder (Jun 29, 2005)

Oh, we do! I remember something my old landlord said to me once. He was in his 80s and had been married for 65 years. He said "I wouldn't take a million dollars for my wife, but I wouldn't give a nickel for another one."


----------



## plan_D (Jun 29, 2005)

Yeah, we love ladies alright, Crippen. But I also love taking a whizz...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 29, 2005)

evangilder said:


> cheddar cheese said:
> 
> 
> > Jeez les, Im only 15 and I dont have a wife but I still pick up the dirty washing from the floor
> ...



Actually no, Ive always done it...Could be the gayness, could be something else


----------



## trackend (Jun 29, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> U take em off, go in the shower. Get out of shower. Wife Yells......
> 
> "Your such a slob."
> 
> U smack wife in head, pick up dirty underwear...



Blimey Les thats a waste, keep your underwear on while you have a shower or if you suffer from skid marks put them on inside out two jobs done at the same time then if its a hot day get the missus to sit in the garden and tell her you,ve made a nice cooling head compress put them on her swede sharing a beer with her to keep her distracted then not only have you got in her good books as a kind and caring hubby, you,ve helped the enviroment by saving water,soap powder and electricity. In no time your under garment is dry and ready for action once more.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 29, 2005)

That's a ing, yet efficient way of living there, trackend. Well done!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 29, 2005)

> That's a ing, yet efficient way of living there



but isn't that the mans way.........


----------



## Maestro (Jun 29, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Yeah, we love ladies alright, Crippen. But I also love taking a whizz...



Yes, we love lad*ies*. It is next to imposible to love only _one_ girl. How does the married ones do ? It's a mystery. May be the "If you don't respect me I'll ask for divorce and go away with the kids, the house, the car and a monthly check" thing helps... 

Ahhh... The joy of being single. Meet nice girls, have "safe" sex, then go away. The basis of freedom !


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 29, 2005)

To be honest, I hated being single 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 29, 2005)

the only part of being single i hated was knowing i couldn't be with the woman i love, as it is, i still have that feeling


----------



## Maestro (Jun 29, 2005)

Well, I have nothing against having a steady girlfriend, I had a few myself. Where I get mad if for the wedding and/or kid thing(s). I don't wanna get married and I don't want childrens. (Hell, I'm not patient with kids.)

I lost a couple of girls because of that. Bof... Life is like this. As we say here : "One down, ten up." (It's translated from French, so it may sound weird.)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 29, 2005)

I cant wait to get married, settle down and have kids.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 29, 2005)

See, I'm with Maestro. Have fun, stay single!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 29, 2005)

I had fun being single, but I have to admit I enjoy being married and wouldn't want to be single again. Too much BS to put up with in dating.


----------



## Maestro (Jun 29, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I cant wait to get married, settle down and have kids.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't you said earlier (and in an other thread) that you were an Atheist ? So why in the Hell do you want to get married ?

I'm an Atheist who believes in a _lone_ thing : *freedom*. What ever it is freedom of speach, freedom of act or freedom of choices. And, if I thrust most married guys, it is just fine the first year(s) after the wedding. But wait after a couple of years and you'll see that the girl took over everything.

"Hey, don't do that !" "Don't talk like that !" "You should stop seeing those bunch of bums that you call your "friends" !" "Why do you want to buy a pick-up ? Buy a mini-van." "You should..."

"Yeah, give me a f*cking break !"

And (surprise) if ever you don't do what she wants, you'll sleep on the couch for a week.

_Note : All that was made with a bit of sarcasm... Well... Was it, really ?_


----------



## plan_D (Jun 29, 2005)

I don't date, evan, I get them for one thing. The others I know are friends. I can understand people who like to settle down, but that's not me...at least not right now. 

Maestro, I'm sure that even with all that they love each other and they may winge, moan and gripe but if it's a good relationship then it just works...that's it, there can never be an explanation.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 29, 2005)

My freedom of choice is to be married. I have been for 8 years this July and it isn't anything like you describe. Good communication, compromise and compassion make any marriage work. You are looking at it from a jaded point of view. But then, I didn't get married until I was 31, so I had time to sow my oats and have my fun.

There was a time when I thought it was all insane, but it's actually quite nice, provided you have the right partner. And I can also tell you from personal experience that being a Dad is really cool! But I know I would not have had the patience for it 10 years ago. It's cool, enjoy it while you are young. Then one day maybe you will settle down too. Maybe not. That's part of the freedom of choice.


----------



## Maestro (Jun 29, 2005)

Like I said, I was a bit sacartic with my last post.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 29, 2005)

Yep, and I said it's cool. Mind you marriage is not always bliss, there are times when things can get ugly, but that's true with any relationship.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 29, 2005)

And that, ladies and gentlemen is why I don't get into relationships.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Just get out for the odd shag, eh, eh?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2005)

Yeah I with even here. I loved my single life but I would not trade my married life for anything. I love my wife and she is the best thing that ever happened to my life and I would not give her up for anything. I really enjoy being married.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 30, 2005)

You all did it at my age.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2005)

I still do it even though Im married. The only difference is only with my wife.


----------

